

Ask HN: Why is an android tablet not encrypted by default? - itry

Just bought a nexus 7. Under security, there is a setting to encrypt the tablet. I wonder why this isnt the default? Is there a reason NOT to encrypt a mobile device?
======
cbdev_shub
I'd guess encryption adds a layer of complexity to basic operations such as
File Access etc, therefore reducing battery life. Most end-users don't store
confidential data on their tablets anyway and so just don't need it. Now if
you're using the device for business purposes, you always have the option of
enabling encryption. They should offer to enable encryption upon initial
setup, though (Might already be doing that, can't remember it quite clearly)

~~~
tobylane
Intel CPUs recently got native encryption functions, is ARM expanding or are
RISC architectures 'finished'?

